# Is he big for his age?



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm just curious what the average size of a 16 week old kitten is. Terror seems almost full grown, and I can't believe he's this big already. Does he look large to you for his age?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How much does he weigh? My girls gained a pound a month until they were 8 months old, so they were 4 lbs. at 4 months old.

But it depends on body type, too.

He's stunning!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He's probably close to 6 lbs. I need to weigh him again though.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can do a complete weight study on him. Send him to me and I'll use my in-house clinic.

It may take a few years. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> i can do a complete weight study on him. Send him to me and i'll use my in-house clinic.
> 
> It may take a few years. :grin:










He's a Handsome Boy!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since he's still a kitten, even if he is 6 lbs., I don't think it's a problem. If you're free-feeding, you may want to keep an eye on it, though.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't free feed. I feed them twice a day. I still have my other foster kitten but he's very sleek. Terror just doesn't move around as much with his leg issue. He's a bit chunky, but he's also just very large in general.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think he's going to be a big boy for sure. He doesn't look overweight the best I can tell, just large.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

These are the twins when they turned 4 months old. Looking back, they look bigger than I would picture a cat at 4 months, so Terror doesn't look huge or anything.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

My boys are 4 months (17 weeks??) and they are over 5 lbs each. I haven't weighed them in about 2 weeks. One of mine at least is just going to be a big cat I think. It is kind of funny because each of mine have different body types even thought they are from the same litter. One is long and lean, the other is shorter and rounder but both have been about the same weight as each other since we got them. Your kitty does not look too big to me but hard to tell with him curled up.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm just curious if he's going to be a big kitty when he's full grown. He's already the same size if not bigger than his mom was when she gave birth. The mom is soooooo tiny! I never saw the dad, so I'm thinking he was probably a pretty big guy. It's just fun to wonder.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls are small, probably 7.5 and 7.75 lbs each. I LOVE big cats, though. I can't stop looking at his picture, he really, really is beautiful.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you! Isn't he pretty? He's the absolute sweetest little guy, too. I promised my husband that I didn't want a cat, so there was zero chance that I would end up keeping any of the fosters....oops! But no one has wanted him with his leg problem, so he'll be my kitty! I absolutely adore him.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

He's beautiful. Charli is a little over 7 months old and weighs a little over 8 lbs, not at all fat, she's tall though and solid. Your beautiful boy looks the same.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

My vet said the general rule of thumb is 1lb per month for the first few months. So if your boy is 6lbs at 16 weeks he is probably a little bigger than average! I know my Ellie was always smaller than average and is about 7.4 pounds full grown.

He is absolutely adorable and definitely looks like he will be a bigger-built kitty!  My family cat Cuddles is 17 pounds, and has a very large build. Our vet said he's one of the biggest cats she's seen.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

At 16 weeks, Luna was 1800g/4lbs; Mystik was 1700g/3.7lbs. Simba is only 14 weeks and he is already 2080g/4.6lbs (a pound heavier than both girls were at the same age). He is going to be a BIG boy. Mystik is petite, but so was her mom. Luna is sticking right with the 1lb/month average.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow hes so cute! what do you feed him? i need it for my kitties 

im guessing his father might be Maine **** or mixed maybe..


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I found Thomas at around four months and he was 5.5lbs. He was just under 8lbs at six months and just turned a year and is around 11lbs. I was expecting him to be larger based on his kitten growth, but he really slowed down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 19, 2014)

marie73 said:


> I can do a complete weight study on him. Send him to me and I'll use my in-house clinic.
> 
> It may take a few years. :grin:


Nice try! :catsm:catsm:catsm:catsm


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 13, 2014)

My kittens are almost 9 pounds at almost 6 months. Does that mean they will be big cats? They are not chubby at all. They are on grain free wet food.


----------



## Aerona (Aug 9, 2013)

Isa was 9 pounds at 7 months. She is 12 pounds now and still growing and she is a year and a half (I thought they were supposed to stop around a year). The vet wants to know what I feed her because she is a loooong cat. Not at all fat...she has a great body condition score. Vet said she wouldn't be surprised if she ends up around 15.

Aside from the fact that they can open door knobs since they are tall enough...mine does...big cats are awesome. Check how big the paws and back legs are. He will grow into them.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He surprisingly has tiny paws. I'm just happy that even with him growing so fast and so much that his leg still seems ok. The vet said it would get more twisted as he grows and that it would be shorter than his other leg, but so far, that hasn't happened.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Merlin is 6 months and as tall as an average full grown cat. He weighs about 8 pounds and is fed 1/2 cup of grain free food a day. My roommate and I joke that his dad was a panther.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no idea, but I'll pretend to know something about any question you ask if it means that I get to see pics of Terror. Wow, in that one pic, he looks almost like a cat rather than a little ball of fur! Such a cute little face and a gorgeous coat. I'm glad that his leg seems ok and isn't getting more twisted. Maybe he won't grow all that much more and the leg won't ever be shorter than the others. But even if it is, I hope at least it won't bother him. Sooooo cute...


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

How sure are you on his age? He looks like he could be a little older than 4 months. If you're sure on his age being 17 weeks though, he may be a little larger than the average 4 month old, but not worryingly so. They go through a growth spurt around 5 months...he could have just hit his a little early. My most recent older (non-infant) fosters were a brother/sister pair. She was done growing when I got her around 8-10 months old, but he had another growth spurt at about 11 months old. General rule is 1 lb per month, but just like with people, it can vary a lot without being abnormal.


----------

